
Idleness - pepys
https://thepointmag.com/2019/criticism/idleness
======
madamelic
>But that languor is, at present, typically debased does not mean it is beyond
recuperation.

It's hard to read articles where the author's goal is not understanding but
showing off their big words and fancy sentences like it's their freshman
English class.

I am still going to read it, but in the future considering being
straightforward.

~~~
levythe
Colorful language, when applied tactfully, can communicate more completely
than plain language. Most aren't very good at using it, though.

